# Rod tip repair



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a messed up roller tip on my rod. It has some movement, but I don't know if the blank is broken or not. Can this be fixed? I don't know if it's just the epoxy breaking down or something else.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Heat it and take the tip off. Either way it can be replaced. Might have to get it wrapped if you want it to look pretty!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lastcast said:


> Heat it and take the tip off. Either way it can be replaced. Might have to get it wrapped if you want it to look pretty!


I just want functional. It's not the prettiest to begin with.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

What type of epoxy is used to put it back on?


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I just use 5 minute epoxy and it has worked for years. I would guess that the tip needs to be shortened and then re glue. The wrap below the guide is really easy to do. If you do re wrap, just coat the wrapping with the same epoxy you use to glue the tip with.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tips are usually put back on with a type of hot melt glue. The only issue will be how much that blank tapers. The ferrule on the tip may be too small to fit over the remaining part of the blank. They are usually designed to be a tight fit. You can generally find the tip glue at any fishing shop. I think even Wally World carries it in a tip repair kit with much smaller tips.


----------

